# Dark Rift Delay



## jjjimi84 (Feb 16, 2022)

Here is my Dark Rift Delay build it is one of the last ones I ever painted the full enclosure and labeled the back. Oh how I have grown as a floundering pedal builder, memories. 

At any rate it is air brushed blue and hand painted with the space helmet. I love this delay it is really inspiring coming up with riffs and what not. 

The intro song is a lot of fun to play over and I put the backing track at the end of the video for all of you to play over. 

I would love to hear what some of you play.


----------



## fig (Feb 16, 2022)

Fantabulous Dan! 
What does the 6-7 cap do? Lessen noise?


----------



## giovanni (Feb 16, 2022)

Really nice demo!! Totally sold the pedal to me!


----------



## mybud (Feb 16, 2022)

Great work, Dan. Also built one and love some of the more extreme weird ambiences that it can do.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 16, 2022)

fig said:


> Fantabulous Dan!
> What does the 6-7 cap do? Lessen noise?


Yep, I believe the mod is there to lessen the tick when using it at extreme measures.


giovanni said:


> Really nice demo!! Totally sold the pedal to me!


Hell yes! You just made this pusher proud.


mybud said:


> Great work, Dan. Also built one and love some of the more extreme weird ambiences that it can do.


I think that is what makes EQD so popular, its all about getting weird and throwing you outside your comfort zone.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 16, 2022)

Fantastic demo as usual! I'm excited to get mine all soldered together. Gotta wait for some parts first, haha


----------



## cooder (Feb 16, 2022)

Sweet build and demo, great stuff again Dan! Thanks for putting all the effort and time into these!


----------



## JamieJ (Feb 16, 2022)

Excuse me - where was story time?? 🤣 
Great build Dan. That’s gone on the wish list.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 16, 2022)

Another gear build report and vid!.  really liked that pedal (that’s another I regret parting with) I might build it again  but with an oscillation momentary… I like how if you turn down the delay it’s actually a really nice modulation. If my stuff wasn’t all packed up I would take you up on that backtracking challenge…I still might!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 16, 2022)

cooder said:


> Sweet build and demo, great stuff again Dan! Thanks for putting all the effort and time into these!


Absolutely! Image a world where two killer character delays were put together with a series/parallel switch...Sounds like a problem only BigNoise can solve...


JamieJ said:


> Excuse me - where was story time?? 🤣
> Great build Dan. That’s gone on the wish list.


Story time will be commencing only when there is a back story to the painting. I just love space, not much to talk about. Don't worry there will be more coming soon.


Paradox916 said:


> Another gear build report and vid!.  really liked that pedal (that’s another I regret parting with) I might build it again  but with an oscillation momentary… I like how if you turn down the delay it’s actually a really nice modulation. If my stuff wasn’t all packed up I would take you up on that backtracking challenge…I still might!


Play on that track, maybe I need to sweeten the pot to get some people playing on it.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 16, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> .
> 
> Play on that track, maybe I need to sweeten the pot to get some people playing on it.


I’ll try and dig out my shitty line 6 amp and do a terrible cell phone vid maybe this weekend… no promises though I got a ton more packing to do.


----------



## cooder (Feb 16, 2022)

And great choice of T-shirt there....  right at the start with the Strat, goes well.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 16, 2022)

@cooder i am still waiting for my @PedalPCB mankini, until then i will rock the bignoise tee


----------



## cooder (Feb 16, 2022)

^ Careful what you wish for....


----------



## fig (Feb 16, 2022)

cooder said:


> ^ Careful what you wish for....


Whatever it is, I'm in.


----------



## ADAOCE (Feb 16, 2022)

I love this pedal. Good job!


----------



## Fishbonetabby (Feb 18, 2022)

Very nice! Very clean build and really awesome job on the graphics.

This was one of the 1st pedals I built from pedalpcb. Its a really great delay that replaced my mxr analog delay on my main board (for now at least).


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 18, 2022)

Thank you all for the kind words I really appreciate it all of you taking the time to watch these videos


----------

